# Takeuchi TL130



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

05' Takeuchi TL130 Cab w/ Heat & A/C. 1366hrs, New Tracks and Sprockets, 4n1
bucket.

Does anyone know anything about this machine. Can it pick up a pallet of salt? 2500lbs?
Any info is appreciated. Looking at it for around 21lk


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I have the Mustang version and it can lift well over 2500 pounds. If that TK is in decent shape that is a fair price. They are good machines, the ride isn't as nice compared to a ASV style.


----------



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey thanks so takeuchi makes the mustang? Do you mean the ride of the machine is rough? Are takeuchi controls typically of the pilot variety??


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Rated Operating Load 1,620 lbs.

Tipping Load 4,630 lbs


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

gallden;1274426 said:


> Hey thanks so takeuchi makes the mustang? Do you mean the ride of the machine is rough? Are takeuchi controls typically of the pilot variety??


Yeah, TK makes the Mustang and Gehl track loaders. Guys that run a suspended undercarriage machine(like an ASV or Cat) think the TK's ride rough, I don't think it's that bad. I think the TK controls are pilots and are very low effort with no lag.


----------



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

According to that tipping load that was mentioned it wont pick up 2500 lbs.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

leigh;1274427 said:


> Rated Operating Load 1,620 lbs.
> 
> Tipping Load 4,630 lbs





gallden;1274450 said:


> According to that tipping load that was mentioned it wont pick up 2500 lbs.


For Compact Track Loaders they take the Tipping Load but only use something like 35% to get the Rated Operating Load. I forget what the reason was but the Tipping Load was 4600 pounds. I have moved double stacked Versa-Lok block pallets around the yard and was a little over 4000 pounds, you can feel it and it has to be level but will do it.


----------



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks stuve


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't buy it for it's ride.... buy it for what it can do! The TL130 is a great machine. I love mine.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

As someone said track machines are rated at 35% of their tip rating while wheeled machines are rated at 50%. So technically it would safely lift 2315lbs. My 247 is rated to lift 2000lbs but will lift around 34-3500lbs then the hydraulics stall out.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

StuveCorp;1274455 said:


> For Compact Track Loaders they take the Tipping Load but only use something like 35% to get the Rated Operating Load. I forget what the reason was
> .


Because track machines are capable of going on steeper slopes, softer/more unstable soils, ect.

Tak makes a good machine, but they are a rougher ride compared to other solid mount track machines I've run....and louder than most also. That machine can handle pallets of salt just fine.


----------

